# VA mini meet



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Perhaps an announcement on the main board is a bit overdue, but I am hosting a gathering this weekend. Short notice for those from the area who have not checked the regionals lately, for that I'm sorry. Probably going to aim for 1 to start. There is a thread in the regional section of the board. I am located in Manassas, Pm me for directions if you want to come out and talk frog.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Erik,

I'm concerned that I might have missed a post somewhere in the regional thread. Last date I saw for this gathering was the 18th, but this thread mentions "this weekend"? Please confirm the date/time of the meet.

Thanks,

Kenda


----------



## CJW (Nov 14, 2011)

was kinda hoping for the 18th too, but ill keep an eye on this thread regardless.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ooops...sorry guys. That does sound a bit misleading. Can't believe I did not even put the date. It is the 18th, I worded that terribly lol. Sat the 18th at 1pm.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

im in nova, you guys have any frogs for sale or trade?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i have patricia and yellowback froglets 
and 1.0.1 adult SI tricolor





NickJR said:


> im in nova, you guys have any frogs for sale or trade?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like I will just miss this meet. I will be up in Nova the 21 through 28 of this month scouting locations to live. I look forward to meeting all of you once I move.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nick, check out the thread in the regional section. People have been listing what they have available. I personally have several nom imi froglets for sale/trade.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

We got bumped back to regionals  going to be tough to get this word out.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for hosting a meet Eric! Sorry we could not stay longer. Thank you for showing us your vivs. Your new 55 is going to look great!


----------

